# Enamel Spider Boxes by Ashleigh Manor at BeyondTheRack.com. Ends Aug 10.



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

BeyondTheRack.com has several Spider Boxes, and even a cool frame, by Ashleigh Manor. The sale ends August 10th. The boxes are pewter with enamel and crystal embellishments. The Spider and Arachanid Boxes are $14 Each (normally $28), the Tangled Web Box is $12, normally $26. There's also a Brown Trees Frame that looks rather creepy. It holds a 3x3 photo. Normally $32, on sale for $16. Shipping is a flat $9.95 within the US, and $11.95 to Canada. 

I've attached photos of everything below. Beyond the Rack is a members only site, but it's free to register. You can use the invite link below to get immediate access to the site: 

http://www.beyondtherack.com/member/invite/B67A339 

Look for the Ashleigh Manor sale once inside.


----------

